# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Frog room!!

## clownonfire

Hello.... And welcome to our *frog room*!! This is just the first draft. We have moved all the tanks but the tree frogs which remain in the foyer, as they are nice tanks. The empty 29 gallon is for the Atelopus spumarius which I am getting May 17. 

We still need to put shelves on, and organize a tadpole section as my vents are breeding at a faster pace...

Voilà!

Eric

----------


## Michael

> Hello.... And welcome to our *frog room*!! This is just the first draft. We have moved all the tanks but the tree frogs which remain in the foyer, as they are nice tanks. The empty 29 gallon is for the Atelopus spumarius which I am getting May 17. 
> 
> We still need to put shelves on, and organize a tadpole section as my vents are breeding at a faster pace...
> 
> Voilà!
> 
> Eric


Nice touch having the frog forum website on your computer screen.  John should give you a commission!    :EEK!: 

Time for you to get a few wire shelving racks for all those tanks your going to need.  I found a nice black colored 48 inch wide wire rack at our local ACE Hardware.

----------


## clownonfire

Absolutely right, Mike. I still have two more tanks that will come into this room (at least) within the next two years for the P. terribilis Orange and P. terribilis Mint. But it feels good at this point. And Sara is also happy that most frogs are regrouped in one place...

----------


## 5280

Awesome room, your frog room is a little more organized than mine, ha.

----------


## clownonfire

> Awesome room, your frog room is a little more organized than mine, ha.


Thank you. Honestly, we have so much more to add.... Feeders are now on a shelf (D. hydei, D. melanogaster and springtails), and all the moss/substrates,pieces of bark and all frog paraphernalia must be sorted and stored. But what a sense of satisfaction. 

E.

----------


## bshmerlie

Ok it me get this straight.....I get a frog closet....and you get a frog room?   What is up with that.   :Big Grin: . If I didn't know better I would think you're trying to best me. :Smile:    Hmmm...

----------


## clownonfire

> Ok it me get this straight.....I get a frog closet....and you get a frog room?   What is up with that.  . If I didn't know better I would think you're trying to best me.   Hmmm...


We actually gave up our room for this frog room, and moved our be to a smaller room. It's either dedication or madness.

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah...the suggestion to move into the guest room so our frogs could have more space didn't go over so well at my house. :Big Grin: . My frogs are going to have to stick with the frog closet.  :Smile:   But I hear Don's going to be trying that with his wife...we'll see how that works out for him. :Big Grin: . Anyway, congrats on getting a frog room. Sounds like you're gonna need it.

----------


## clownonfire

> Yeah...the suggestion to move into the guest room so our frogs could have more space didn't go over so well at my house.. My frogs are going to have to stick with the frog closet.   But I hear Don's going to be trying that with his wife...we'll see how that works out for him.. Anyway, congrats on getting a frog room. Sounds like you're gonna need it.


Thanks Cheri! It was easier with Sara as you know she will be using her half as a studio. 

Oh. Reintegrated Ripley today with the other terribs. The stump has skin on. We'll see how this goes.

----------


## Brit

Great frog room Eric! Maybe if I'm ever up Canada way I can sleep over in it, just get a feel for all your amazing frogs. What do ya say? I won't make much noise or eat anything I promise!  :Smile: 

I wish I could get my dad to switch rooms with me...he has so much more space and my room is on the south side of the house with another apartment about 8 feet away, so I get absolutely NO ventilation. He's got the best seat in the place...and do you know how many more frogs I could get!? 

But seriously Eric, nice room. ^ ^

----------


## clownonfire

Anytime you're in Montreal, Kisa, you have a place to stay.

----------


## Socrates

:Big Applause: Very nice sir!  Very cool.

----------


## Brit

> Anytime you're in Montreal, Kisa, you have a place to stay.


Thanks Eric, I'll be sure to hit you up!  :Big Grin:  Lor said the same thing, it's funny because I think she thought I was joking........>>

----------


## clownonfire

> Thanks Eric, I'll be sure to hit you up!  Lor said the same thing, it's funny because I think she thought I was joking........>>


Lor lives in a hole though.... Ask her how much she loves Wal-Mart and/or Tim Horton's...  :Wink:

----------


## Immortal

Haha I live in a hole.. 

Kisa, pick my place! I'm literally 5 mins from the border. 

Yahoo! Maps, Driving Directions, and Traffic

----------


## clownonfire

But Kisa... If you come our way, you'll want to visit one big nice city like Montreal!!! Obviously.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Immortal

Yeah right, if you go there, you won't understand anything that crazy guy is saying  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Yeah right, if you go there, you won't understand anything that crazy guy is saying


It doesn't matter, Kisa. If you have difficulties with French, we'll listen to some Metric. That should help us communicate.

----------


## clownonfire

And... Until the Orange and Mint terribs, this will be it. Ouf.

Who am I kidding. We will be having a pair of azureus for Theo's birthday. He insists.

----------


## clownonfire

Well... There's shopping therapy... And there's frog room therapy... Nothing beats losing an animal like redoing your frog room, and preparing space for the _D. tinctorius "azureus"_ which are on their way this week (Theo's bday gift).

----------


## Martin

> Well... There's shopping therapy... And there's frog room therapy... Nothing beats losing an animal like redoing your frog room, and preparing space for the _D. tinctorius "azureus"_ which are on their way this week (Theo's bday gift).


Looks really good. I want a bigger place ASAP...

----------


## clownonfire

> Looks really good. I want a bigger place ASAP...


Thanks Martin. I will need to add some more vertical shelvings for the _S. gottlebei_ tank which will be a 30-gallon tank, and space for two more 40-gallon tanks for the terribs. Then I'll start talking care of my kids again.

E.

----------


## Martin

> Thanks Martin. I will need to add some more vertical shelvings for the _S. gottlebei_ tank which will be a 30-gallon tank, and space for two more 40-gallon tanks for the terribs. Then I'll start talking care of my kids again.
> 
> E.


Just give them a glass bowl of crickets and lot of plants to hide. Then they'll pretty much take care of themselves, giving more time for the important aspects in life  :Wink:

----------


## FrogFever

I have found that SEARS has the best deal on wire cages by far! I have got all of my black ones for $60-$70 each. And if you go during one of their sales it may even be cheaper! That is half off of anywhere else I could find including Walmart!

----------


## FrogFever

> I have found that SEARS has the best deal on wire cages by far! I have got all of my black ones for $60-$70 each. And if you go during one of their sales it may even be cheaper! That is half off of anywhere else I could find including Walmart!


And of course I don't mean wire CAGES, I meant to say shelves... for anyone who might think I'm housing my frogs in rodent cages. Haha.

----------

